# Carolina help



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up, I'm in NC but I'm right on the Coast, about 6 hours east of Charlotte. 

Here's the list of members in Carolinas that signed up on the Transport list. 

*NORTH CAROLINA*
*doglvr00 *30 minutes south of Raleigh, NC
*fostermom* Raleigh, NC
*GoldenMum* High Point, NC
*goldielocks *Carolina Beach/Wilmington, NC
*Merlins mom* Charlotte, NC
*nolefan* 10 minutes south of Charlotte, NC
**Augustus McCrae's Mom* willing to go to Charlotte, NC





*SOUTH CAROLINA
Augustus McCrae's Mom* Greenville, SC (anywhere in SC, north to 
Charlotte, NC, and south to Atlanta, GA)
*coppers-mom* Greenville, SC (will travel a couple of hours any direction)
*nolefan* Fort Mill, SC
**Millysmom* Camden/Columbia, SC (at times)
**Alan K* GA/SC border on wkds


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Leg 2 and 3 are the only ones I could assist in and they're filled already. Good luck finding people for the remaining legs!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bumping*

Bumping up for SC and NC drivers!!


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

OH My, I will be on a flight on Saturday Morning.... Wish I could help.... I have forwarded this message to some of my fellow transport volunteers at the rescue, hopefully we can find someone....


----------

